# Somerfield Supermarket, St. Ninian's, April '08



## Cuban B. (Apr 30, 2008)

After noticing this was fenced off and had a big chunk out of the wall I decided to have a look before it was too late. I had been before but it was tighter than a badgers. This has always been my local supermarket and has changed hands from Cooper's, Fine Fare, Gateway and finally Somerfield. Now it's getting torn down to build a Lidl's.

As you can see from the pictures it's been stripped and is in the process of getting demo'd, which I think improves its character as it was a very bland place. The transformer was crackling away in the background so I was wary of touching any of the many exposed wires. My camera died after twenty shots, before I saw a lot of good shots I could've taken:

Entering the supermarket.






Looks smaller but empty.





The greasy spoon.





We're open!





Use a shopping trolley for gods sake.





Bunch of keys.





Up on the roof.





Looking down.





Ground zero.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice unusual explore there Cuban B.


----------



## KingElvis (Apr 30, 2008)

Like that very much and your shots are good too 

Something really strange about exploring somewhere that you know from everyday boring tasks like shopping.

Nice one.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 30, 2008)

Good pics-even though you were limited you've got a good set there. Amazing that no matter where you go you seem to find shopping trolleys (tunnels, asylums etc) but none in an old supermarket!


----------



## thompski (May 1, 2008)

I've always wanted to do a supermarket, don't ask why... nice one Cuban.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 2, 2008)

very nice pics, good that you got to it before much more was demolished. like the 'we're open' pic


----------

